# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Painting over render

## swiftyb

Hi All,
We have a rendered brick facade, which we hate the colour of. Apparently Bunnings doesn't do a 'charcoal' colour, so we had to decide on the spot (builder wanted a decision made by the next day) and chose poorly... its BLUE  :Frown:  
That was 2 years ago - what are my options for changing colours? Can i just 'paint' over the top? I'm not super keen on re-bagging the wall as i think i may not have the skill required. If it absolutely needs to be bagged I'll probably get someone in to do it. 
So - Can I paint it? if so what brand / type recommendations etc? Technique tips? 
Cheers
Andrew

----------


## rrobor

Of course you can paint it. you will need 2 coats and use quality paint. Charcoal would not be my choice. Remember white will reflect heat, black will absorb it so the darker the colour, the hotter the house.

----------


## swiftyb

thanks for the speedy reply rrobor! can you reccomend a brand of paint?  
Theres not a huge area to paint so i'd like to do it with a brush but can see I may be fighting an uphill battle - can anyone advise? 
Theres parts that I will definately have to use a brush as its only 4 inches wide and borders another color render.

----------


## onnzo

What render product has been used? I just recoated a part of our rendered wall which was done with the multitex system. The render is a flexible acrylic type and is very thick, almost like glue. 
7 years later and it is still looking schmick with only 2 cracks over the whole house.

----------


## Haveago1

Any exterior paint that is suitable for masonry or concrete will do - I am old school and stick to Solarguard

----------

